

Tell HN: The application links on the YC Apply are broken [Fixed] - nicholasreed

http://ycombinator.com/apply.html<p>Application Form link (http://news.ycombinator.com/apply) leads to:<p>Sorry, we're no longer considering applications for summer 2011.<p>Check back later to apply for winter 2012.<p>[Edit] Fixed: in case it goes south again, the link is: http://news.ycombinator.com/w2012form
======
pg
Oops, fixed. Sorry.

